# Calice.IT



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

*File Name*: Calice.IT

*File Submitter*: slingshotnew</p >

*File Submitted*: 16 Jan 2016

*File Category*: Slingshots

I try to enter the project of the sling in pdf file . Those interested must install Adobe Reader and print options: " vertical " and " suitable " . If you want you can modify the size and scale
An example of embodiment is here:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45814-cappuccino/

P.S.o not use the Adobe Reader online

Click here to download this file


----------

